

What screen resolution are you using right now? - Parseco
http://poll.fm/3rkpr
It a interesting topic for all web developers / designers. Please give out your vote!
======
Parseco
Please spread this poll to other developers that you know

------
Parseco
Really helpful for web designers and developers

